# strange pin oak



## say1706 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a large pin oak in my front yard. I noticed it losing leaves early this year. I just realized the tree is only losing leaves on half the tree. Not the top half or the bottom half or blotches here and there. It lost its leaves one side top to bottom and the other side is normal top to bottom. The half that lost its leaves is facing the house the half that still has leaves is facing the road. I wonder how this could happen. Does anyone have any idea? Thanks for taking the time to read my post. 

Bill


----------



## treeseer (Oct 17, 2010)

Look at the roots, starting with the ones near the trunk.

post a pic and you will get more help.


----------



## ATH (Oct 17, 2010)

How close to the house is the tree? Any grade changes, construction, etc...on that side of the tree?

And, yes, I'd agree with treeseer, that the _first_ place to look is at the base of the trunk.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 18, 2010)

i've noticed some of the pin oaks are turning early this year here in PA. Weve had some pretty extreeme temps and lack of rain this year, Trees in general aren't doing well this year. I am willing to bet Bill that your tree is fine and should leaf out again next year.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 18, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> i've noticed some of the pin oaks are turning early this year here in PA. Weve had some pretty extreeme temps and lack of rain this year, Trees in general aren't doing well this year. I am willing to bet Bill that your tree is fine and should leaf out again next year.



:agree2:

wait til spring, nature will show.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 18, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> i've noticed some of the pin oaks are turning early this year here in PA. Weve had some pretty extreeme temps and lack of rain this year, Trees in general aren't doing well this year. I am willing to bet Bill that your tree is fine and should leaf out again next year.



Yep, same here.


----------



## say1706 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello everyone... thank you very much for your time. I've taken some pictures that I hoped will help but I can't upload them here as the files are too big. (I uploaded them to FACEBOOK, just use [email protected] in the search box to find me) or I can send them to anyone willing to provide an e-mail address. 

Also I did replace about a 12' section of sidewalk directly in front of the tree (the half of the tree that lost the leaves is the same side as the sidewalk) in Dec 2007. I did not sever any roots during the replacement. However I did shave one root slightly. I was as careful as i could be. 

I was concerned about this at the time but thought I was out of any danger as the tree looked normal and healthy all of 2008, all of 2009 and in 2010 up untill Aug when I noticed the leaves starting to drop early. 

The tree is about 25-28' from the house. 

I don't see any evidence of any changes at the base of the trunk. 


Thanks again... Bill


----------



## TrillPhil (Oct 19, 2010)

*pictures*

photos...

I really don't know why... Seems awful close to pavement but I don't think thats it. 

I went to dead wood a pin oak about a month ago that had a borer eating it and it was only eating it from one side really bad (codominant stems) however this doesn't look like that either.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 20, 2010)

well lets see ya got signs of 3 decay pockets due to girdling root from previous sidewalk work, and heavy dieback from recent sidewalk work.

"I was as careful as i could be." Famous last words for trees. when you say i, does that mean your contractor?

many ways to build sidewalks around trees--the pics show the worst way. No offense meant; this happens all over by those who think that a sidewalk has to be made of concrete and installed at grade.

We could prescribe heroic efforts to invigorate roots, but the tree looks fect.


----------



## say1706 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks TrillPhil for posting my pics. 

I don't see any change at the base of the trunk from before. I'll look into the possible decay pockets. We had a lot of rain lately and could be just still wet. I "cleaned" the leaves, acorns and dirt out so they could dry as best they can. Then I guess i'll check to see if the wood is decaying. 

I did the work myself as I didn't trust a contractor not to cut roots. 

I had the roots completely exposed on that side when i removed the old sidewalk and there were no girdling roots (no root was wrapped around the trunk although I believe I remember one being "pushed up" against it, before it went out and down). 

When I replaced the concrete I actually formed a "bridge" over the roots so as to not pour the concrete on top of them. I figured if they grew or moved there would be room before they pushed up the concrete. Also the joints in the concrete were placed so that if a particular root did push up only one section would be affected. 

Well at this point I'll check for decay pockets and the I guess the rest is fate. 


Thanks everyone...

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 20, 2010)

Where at in Pa are you located?


----------



## say1706 (Oct 20, 2010)

In New Cumberland. It's right outside of Harrisburg.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 20, 2010)

ok, sorry to crack on your sidewalk work there. looks like all the tree's roots are fighting with pavement or grass. What do you do with the leaves?


----------



## The Count (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a house near a forest; and there are some air currents, we call it vein currents. they are invisible for sure but whenever I planted some trees along them they went dry. In time we learned to avoid them.
maybe over your place something has changed; maybe a building somewhere altering the course of the winds as they use to be.
my guess is that it is not from the roots but from air flow.

there is another possibilities that the house facing side belongs to a single limb and that is affected.
or there was an wind from the direction of the house carrying some toxic material or even some kind of mist


----------



## say1706 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you for your imput. There have been no changes to the immediate environment of the tree. Whatever it is I hope I hope the tree leafs out next spring. Time will tell...


----------



## The Count (Nov 5, 2010)

sometimes winds are bringing stuff...It`ll be ok.


----------



## OS nat crotch (Nov 8, 2010)

*Probably root rot fungus (common in our area)*

I have seen 6 oaks and a maple in my area display this type of leaf loss. The culprit has been a fungus that seems to manifest itself in the spring at the base of the tree. It is a fleshy frilly growth that lasts for about a month and slowly disappears. The trees may live several years. What kills the trees is the about 1/2 of the rootball dies and the tree blows over (toward the side with leaves since the roots on the side without leaves has no living roots). Observe this in the spring if you haven't already. All of the trees looked healthy when they blew over. The fall leaf loss and spring fungus were the only obvious clues.


----------



## say1706 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for your imput. I haven't noticed any fungus growth as you described it anywhere. I have noticed a small amouth of thin light green growth on the trunk about 3-4 ft long and about 6 inches wide starting about 2 ft off the ground. 

So I'll look for the same leaf loss pattern next late summer to fall. At least if it blows over it'll be away from the house.


----------

